# GPU Temperatur wird im "Dragon gaming center" oft nicht angezeigt.



## BinoB87 (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

problem steht im Titel.
Ab und zu wird die Temp im Idel angezeigt und wenn gespielt wird bzw. nach dem spielen wird die Temp auch sporadisch angezeigt.
Was kann ich machen damit die Temp. die ganze zeit angezeigt wird wie beim CPU?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bino


----------



## MSIToWi (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo BinoB87,
um wleche GPU geht es hier?
Nutzt Du die aktuellste Version des Dragon Gaming Centers?


----------



## BinoB87 (28. Februar 2016)

Es handelt sich um ein GE72 mit einer GTX970m.
Dragon Gaming Center ist aktuell.


----------



## BinoB87 (10. März 2016)

Ich wollt nur nochmal schreiben dass das Problem nicht behoben ist.

Also der Sensor wird schon erkannt, liefert auch Werte aber erst wenn die Temperatur über 50°C ist.
Dann krieg ich im "Dragon gaming center" alle 15 Sekunden eine temperatur angezeigt.
Ist die Temperatur nun über 55°C dann alle 5 Sek.
Über 60°C in GPU-Z dauerhaft (zB bei Battlefield oder TheDivision) und der lüfter leistet seine Arbeit.
Schließe ich nun das Spiel, kühlt er langsam ab und bei 55°C habe ich das Problem dass der lüfter alle 5 Sekunden, eben wenn die Temperatur erkannt wir, an geht.
Wird sie im GPU-Z oder "Dragon gaming center" nicht angezeigt, tut der lüfter auch nicht.
Das ist dann ein an/aus-Spielchen bis er die 50°C errreicht hat.
Was kann ich machen.
Will das Notebook nicht einsenden weil ich vom bescheidenen support und probleme mit dem support anderer gehört habe =(


----------



## MSIJose (11. März 2016)

Hallo BinoB87,

das ist weil nach dem beenden des Spiels die NVIDIA Optimus Technik auf die CPU Grafikkarte umschaltet und dann wird keine Temperatur mehr angezeigt einfach die der CPU verwenden.
Keine sorge das ist kein Fehler.

MfG
MSIJose


----------

